
Five startups disrupting the gender problem in tech - BatFastard
https://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/five-startups-disrupting-the-gender-problem-in-tech
======
BatFastard
Had to read thru it to get just how much men are disrupting gender issues..

